

Hand Made Hobbit Hole – Bag End from Lord of the Rings - evo_9
http://madshobbithole.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/my-hand-made-hobbit-hole-bag- end-from-lord-of-the-rings/

======
gchucky
Reminds me of <http://www.simondale.net/house/>, where a guy built a house
inspired by the books. Looks like a pretty sweet place to live..

~~~
Groxx
That house is awesome. I've seen it before, but for some reason I've never
saved the link...

~~~
brianobush
Yeah, somehow it looks very cozy.

------
Qz
Best quote:

"Mum and her partner David sent this rug from USA as a thanks for talking them
through _formatting their laptop_ – that was fun _over the phone_!!!!!"

Emphasis added.

~~~
NathanKP
It's a good thing most laptop reformats these days just involve inserting the
manufacturer's disk and rebooting. In that case the phone contact is just
needed for moral support.

But I remember the good old days where you had to make a boot floppy, run a
command line partition formatting utility, and then launch the OS installer
from the CD. That would be a real feat to explain over phone.

